# Andere Sprache oder das beste daraus machen?



## GhostfaceChilla (15. Jan 2015)

Guten Tag.
Ich habe ein kleines MediaCenter in Java geschrieben. Dieses funktioert auch wunderbar, also Filme und Musik wird abgespielt und ich kann Spiele starten. Auch meine Fernbedienung, welche über USB angeschlossen ist funkltiert und tut was sie soll.

Jedoch stören mich ein paar Sachen und zwar:
Erstens, der Zugriff auf ein USB-Gerät ist über Java sehr umständlich gereglt. Zuerst muss man einen speziellen usb triber installieren, danach muss man hunderte Objekte erstllen, bis man an die eigentlich benötigten Funktionen kommt.

Zweitens, JavaFX bietet zwar einen Mediensupport an, jdeoch sind die Videoformate auf MPEG4 und flv begrenzt und ich müsste viele Videos vorher formatieren. Mit ffmpeg hat man jedoch die Möglichkeit die Videos zu konvertieren. Dies ist durch die Konsoleneingabe auch aus Java heraus möglich.

Nun  habe ich mich gefragt ob dies in anderen Programmiersprachen nicht der fall wäre, also ein einfacherer USB Support und eventuell Biblitohekn die Mediendaten besser unterstützen. Oder sind diese Probleme so marginal das man darauf eigentlich gar nicht näher eingehe muss und ist es eigentlich normal ein MediaCenter in Java zu programmieren oder benutzt man grundsätzlich eine andere Sprache dafür? 
Vielen dank für das durchlesen und für jede Antwort 

-GhostfaceChilla-


----------



## Joose (15. Jan 2015)

Der Vorteil von Java das es Systemunabhängig ist, kann in diesem Zusammenhang auch als Nachteil gesehen werden.
Es ist schwer möglich (aber nicht unmöglich) mit Java Hardware anzusprechen. Da bieten Sprachen wie C++ bessere Möglichkeiten (wie es sich bei C# verhält weiß ich nicht).

Als Alternative zu JavaFX wäre es vielleicht auch mit Swing realisierbar, wobei ich dir nicht sagen kann ob Swing eine besser Unterstützung dieser Formate bietet.

In diesem Fall einfach mal kleine Testprogramme in gewünschter Sprache schreiben wo
A) ein USB Gerät angesprochen wird
B) Medien abgespielt werden
wenn beide Programme besser funktionieren kann man versuchen das ganze Programm entsprechend zu portieren.


----------

